
Why Responsive Web Design Will Soon Be Required - Oxydepth
http://www.infront.com/blogs/the-infront-blog/2015/12/16/responsive-design
======
imamachine
Mobile-geddon wasn't such a big deal, but it's definitely becoming more and
more important in SEO, search, and just user experience in general. Good
points.

~~~
Oxydepth
I agree that mobilgeddon was no big thing. Everybody played it off like it was
going to be the worst thing in the world. That we were all going to suffer
rankings and everybody was going to drop off of the face of Google. Though, it
is still important to have a responsive site. User experience, as you
mentioned, is highly important not just in ranking online but if you want any
sort of online conversions from your site.

------
mchahn
A bit of click-bait. I went to the link expecting to hear of some new law. I
know the law would be silly, but not the first silly law.

------
dplgk
Soon? Was this written 3 years ago?

